
Thndrstrm, a decentralized personal server solution - tnash
https://thndrstrm.com
======
Zalos
Interesting idea but isen´t there completely free alternatives like OwnCloud?
No mention of Open Source, something like this will likely not survive. I´m
very skeptic in regards to something like this on crowdfunding. I´ve had a bad
experience on indigogo where I lost $200+ because I trusted the creator.
Besides it´s just bits and pieces of different services already created.
iGoogle, Google Plus, Google Music, Smugmug, Plex? Gmail, Pushbullet, Google
Calendar, Google Drive/Docs, Lastpass although I´m soon moving to Mooltipass.
CMS? Wordpress,Ghost, Pico. There don´t seem to be a need for something like
this, except perhaps your own control where OwnCloud covers quite a bit of it.
And if it isen´t open source and you don´t host it yourself on your own
servers then you aren´t in control.

------
zzalpha
One of these days I hope to understand the modern fear of vowels...

------
mondoshawan
Why why why is this PHP and MySQL? Can we please stop using stacks that do not
scale and have severe security problems?

~~~
tnash
PHP and MySQL are actually very fast, check out Tech Empower's benchmarks
([https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r10&hw=...](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r10&hw=peak&test=db)).
Remember Facebook is built on PHP. For this purpose (distributed servers) it's
a perfect stack. Easy to code for and very fast. Security is one of our
primary concerns and I assure you that Thndrstrm has our users' privacy and
security in mind at all times.

~~~
mondoshawan
Fast != scalable

------
kitwalker12
this is a kickstarter campaign. there's nothing for users to try out. why is
this on Show HN?

------
burkesquires
November 2016 seems like a long way off...

